# 18x18x24 Exo-Terra, How Many Frogs?



## Dog_Byte (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm looking at buying anywheres between 2 and 4 frogs, azureus or leucomelas or powder blue tinc's, but I'm thinkin now that that tank size might be a little small to accomidate 4 frogs, what do you experts think?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I prefer to give my frogs plenty of room, so I'd only put a pair in there. You could do more Leucs, but only a pair of the Azureus or the Tincs.


----------



## Dog_Byte (Jan 22, 2007)

what would u recommend, size wise for the azureus or tinc's?


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i'd say 4 leucs would be ok. for the tincs, i'd go with a pair. i have limited experience with tincs but i think a trio with 2 males and 1 female would likely do ok too (females often fight or show dominance), but obtaining a specific group like that could be difficult.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The 18 x 18 x 24 is fine for a pair of Tincs or Azureus....the problem with having larger groups is the aggression seen, particular female on female fighting in the presence of males.

To give you an example, I had three female Patricia Tincs living in a 55 gallon viv (48 x 12 inches) who grew up together and were perfectly happy as sisters. I swapped one of the sisters for a male and put him in with the remaining two girls, knowing what would happen but interested to see which female would choose him and be dominant. Well they both wanted the male and decided to get down and dirty with each other within minutes of his introduction. So needless to say, one of the females was removed to prevent harm.

Bill


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the same size Exo-Terra with 2 adult Leucs.in it. With all the wood and plants and all the other crap I keep sticking in there  I think 2 maybe 3 depending on size is a good fit. John.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I did a group of four Azureus (2.2) in a 75g and they all seemed to do ok - though they hadn't started to breed yet (they were 12-14 months old). If you get a 2.1 and introduce them at the same time, they'll likely be ok. I had no such luck when I added a male to my established 1.1 Dwarf Cobalt pair as the dominate male tourmented the new male, so now they're seperated.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd stick with a pair.


----------



## Dog_Byte (Jan 22, 2007)

What size would be the starting size for 3 - 4 Tincs, or Azureus? I was looking at the Exo-Terra Extra Wide but its the same gallon size as the one I already have, but it does have more room? Lemme know!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, if you research the species (the care sheets are a good place to start), the tinc groups are generally better off with a 1-1 pair.
People have had luck with more than that, but especially if these will be you're first pdf's, you're better off with a pair.

To answer you're question, I woulnd't go smaller than a 75g.

Perhaps a trio of leucs in the 18-18-24, because they are said to get along well in groups, and are also more known to make use of the vertical space.


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought 4 Azurs last year; I started with all four (about a month out of the water) in a ten gal. As they grew I divided them into pairs in ten gals. Now that they are over 12 months, with no calling I have decided they are all females. One of the ten gals was a temp tank so recently I put too of the females in a nicely planted 18-18-18 Exo terra. They are some funny girls, they sleep together and hid together but when I come around the dominate female will harass the other (no male Azu within a 300 miles). I planned to break them up when I got some males but as soon as my plants get here I'm going to separate them. Soooooooo, for that size tank (long, wide, planted, unplanted) I couldn’t suggest anything more than a pair.


----------

